# Geräuschloses Relais; Pinbelegung CMOS-IC



## Pockebrd (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich benötige ein geräuschloses Mini-Relais. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel Lautstärke die kleine Relais abgeben. Das was ich suche darf kein pips von sich geben. Bevor ich etwas bestelle dachte ich frag bei euch mal nach. Optokoppler geht nicht, benötige eins mit potentialfreien Kontakt (2 Wechsler).

Und weiß jemand wo ich die Pinbelegungen von CMOS-IC herbekomm kann, Internetseite, PDF etc.  ?

Markus


----------



## rheumakay (7 Juni 2011)

moin,
schau mal bei Finder nach Artikelnummer 34.51.7.024
24V= Ansteuerung 1Wechsler
dazu benötigt man zusätzlich den Sockel 93.01.7.024

mußt halt 2Relais nehmen um 2Wechsler zu bekommen..nicht schön..aber..


----------



## rheumakay (7 Juni 2011)

hab doch bei Finder Relais mit 2 Wechslern gefunden (siehe Anhang)

CMOS Datenblätter einfach mal googeln
oder unter
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/service/datenblatt.htm
mal nach schauen, ob der richtige dabei ist


----------



## Pockebrd (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort. Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Relais ?

Es darf auch gern ein Leiterplattenrelais sein, wäre mir sogar fast lieber.


Markus


----------



## rheumakay (7 Juni 2011)

ich selber setze schon seit Jahren oben genannte Relais ein.(ohne Probleme)
geht aber keine groß Leistung drüber-da nur zum Signalaustausch benötigt

ich denke , wenn du die ohne Sockel bestellst kann man die auch einlöten
->schau doch noch mal direkt bei Finder im Datenblatt nach


----------



## Leitmayr (7 Juni 2011)

*relais*

ich mache auch einiges mit relais habe aber noch nie ein lautloses gesehen(gehört)aber ich habe mal bei nem jugend forscht projekt ziehmlich teure verbaut weis jetzt bloss nicht mehr die genaue artikelnummer werde aber morgen mal nachschauen ich glaube die waren von murr (ich weis auch nicht ob es die noch gibt habe ich schon vor längerem gekauft)
aber die sind wirklich fast lautlos wenn mann die in nen dünnen plastik 
AP-verteiler einbaut hört man die nicht mehr.
ich habe an einem anderen projekt auch teuere finder relais eingebaut die hört man schon sind zwar recht leise aber trotzdem.
mfg.sebastian
P.s. warum müssen die dn überhaupt lautlos sein (kann man die nicht einfach printrelais nehmen die in ein gehäuse tun und dieses einfach abdämmen.
wie viel A'mpere müssen die den schalten? die obigen (finder/murr)schalten je 6a.


----------



## Leitmayr (9 Juni 2011)

*relais*

hallo,
es waren relais von blumberger telefon- und relaisbau
genaue artikelnr. KRA-M6/21


----------



## det (12 Juni 2011)

*Pinbelegung*

Hallo Markus,
IC Datenblätter gibt es z.B. bei Datasheet.com. Gibt auch noch einige andere. Einfach mal die IC Bezeichnung eingeben + Datenblatt oder Datasheet und reichlich gurgeln.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## cas (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

solche Relais machen keinen pieps:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_83989&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

MfG CAS


----------

